# Daniel Balavoine est vivant !



## Le Gognol (8 Juillet 2003)

... et on l'a retrouvé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















'+


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Dommage, que ça n'ai pas été vrai


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage, que ça n'ai pas été vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon ce serait pas lui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon ce serait pas lui ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bateman (8 Juillet 2003)

moi j'ai cru reconaître Gérard Blanc..


----------



## Niconemo (8 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon ce serait pas lui ?
> 
> ...



Ça c'est Daniel Balle d'Avoine (un cousin rural de Patrick Poivre d'Arvor)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2003)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça c'est Daniel Balle d'Avoine (un cousin rural de Patrick Poivre d'Arvor)  *



non c'est Collona ...par contre ,et sans rire ,Balavoine serait réelement vivant ...
il aurait survecu a son accident d'hélicoptere et aurait été recueilli par des bédoins...
c'est difficile d'en etre sur ,vu que c'est le désert et qu'il n'y a au départ rien qui pousse ...
par contre ,si balavoine avait vécu dans une région à la végétation luxuriante,et s'il s'était mis à chanter ,plus aucune plante n'aurait survécu a des kms à la ronde...
ce qui n'est pas le cas de Colona ,vu qu'il ne chante pas .

syd


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> vu qu'il ne chante pas .
> 
> syd   *



Il ne chante peut être pas, mais il va lui falloir un ténor du barreau!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(avant de se retrouver derrière!)

... Mais non pas derrière le ténor, pffff ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> par contre ,si balavoine avait vécu dans une région à la végétation luxuriante,et s'il s'était mis à chanter ,plus aucune plante n'aurait survécu a des kms à la ronde...
> 
> ...



Démonstration faite: je n'aurais pas dit mieux!


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Ce n'est rien en comparaison de la pauvreté et du désert culturel et musical des dernières trouvailles commerciales télévisuelles de nos chaines nationales, qui ne font que prouver que l'hexagone n'est peuplé que d'irreductibles crétin puceaux qui s'extasient devant une jouvencelle s'étant fait la voix dans sa salle de bain, ne sachant pas plus remuer qu'un porte manteau et qui porte un prénom même pas français!







Il n'y a que Brel et Piaf qui savaient remplir une scène de leur immobilisme!


----------



## Kak (8 Juillet 2003)

Elle,
elle sait remuer les cheveux dans le vent : ça ne compte pas?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * ... et on l'a retrouvé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il s'était caché dans une grotte au Pakistan ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Elle,
> elle sait remuer les cheveux dans le vent : ça ne compte pas?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un peu d'elle dont je voulais parler.
Et puis des autres forcément.


J'avais déjà braillé à ce sujet là pas plus tard que ya pas longtemps!

ici !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Ce n'est rien en comparaison de la pauvreté et du désert culturel et musical des dernières trouvailles commerciales télévisuelles de nos chaines nationales, qui ne font que prouver que l'hexagone n'est peuplé que d'irreductibles crétin puceaux qui s'extasient devant une jouvencelle s'étant fait la voix dans sa salle de bain, ne sachant pas plus remuer qu'un porte manteau et qui porte un prénom même pas français!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Quelle envolée, Proust a trouvé un digne successeur en ce siècle de misère (musicale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Tout à fait et totalement d'accord


----------



## Kak (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est un peu d'elle dont je voulais parler.
> Et puis des autres forcément.
> *



Ouaip, mais Jenifer elle remue si bien des cheveux que la Lolita de base
oublie qu'elle sest sensée être une chanteuse:
on appelle ça le marketing
Tu peux raler tant que tu veux, tant que ça raportera des pepètes,
la téloche en sera inondée


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparaison flatteuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon maintenant je vais essayer de faire du Jean Pascal.

... euh ...

... prout !

...

Alors ?
J'étais comment ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouaip, mais Jenifer elle remue si bien des cheveux que la Lolita de base
> oublie qu'elle sest sensée être une chanteuse:
> ...



Pas de public ==&gt; Pas d'audimat ==&gt; Pas d'émission ==&gt; Pas de Lolitas écheveulées!

J'espère pour toi que tu n'es pas friande de ce genre d'inepties, parce que sinon, c'est de ta faute !


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misère musicale... Faut pas éxagérer non plus... Au delà de Starac &amp; co, des trucs biens, y en a plein. Faut juste les chercher un peu, c'est tout. Après, que la daube occupe 90% de l'espace médiatique, c'est pas nouveau. Les années 80 ont été assez édifiantes à ce niveau, pourtant, y avait pas de real TV pour nous montrer l'envers du décor (fut-il en carton pâte).


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Misère musicale... Faut pas éxagérer non plus... Au delà de Starac &amp; co, des trucs biens, y en a plein. Faut juste les chercher un peu, c'est tout. Après, que la daube occupe 90% de l'espace médiatique, c'est pas nouveau. Les années 80 ont été assez édifiantes à ce niveau, pourtant, y avait pas de real TV pour nous montrer l'envers du décor (fut-il en carton pâte).  *




De la bonne zique, y'en a toujours, OK.
Mais dans les variétés TV et radio, cite moi ce qu'il y a de bien, créativement,  musicalement, et textuellement parlant !

Pour ma part, je les compte sur les doigts d'une main (à cinq doigts)


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> De la bonne zique, y'en a toujours, OK.
> ...



Je ne dois pas en compter davantage que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous sommes d'accord ! Y a juste que toi tu t'en désoles, alors que moi, je m'en fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Croyez-moi si vous voulez, mais je sais même pas ce qu'ils chantent, Nolwenn, les What For et cie, alors si ils chantent de la merde, ça m'atteint pas le moins du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, vive Giant Sand !


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas de public ==&gt; Pas d'audimat ==&gt; Pas d'émission ==&gt; Pas de Lolitas écheveulées!
> 
> ...





Nooonnn !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne suis pas public de ce genre de programme,
mé, je prend ça avec philosophie ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense aussi que la bonne musique se joue ailleurs que dans la petite lucarne, à nous de faire découvrir à ses parents/amis/proches ce qui se passe ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus, on peux toujours trouver intéressant: "Tracks" sur Arte ou l'émission à pas d'heure sur la Une le samedi soir (je ne sait plus son nom)

En cherchant bien...


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

Et où qu'il soit, quelque soit la station de radio où il officie: cherchez Zeguth
Zut je ne sais plus comment s'écrit son nom!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà le problème.
Ce n'est pas le propre de la musique, mais de toutes les émissions.
Si on veut de la qualité, c'est après minuit!
Dans la journée, c'est lagaf, starac, et qui veut découvrir la tentation du bachelor dans le loft, etc ...

'tout façon j'écoute la radio.
Et pas nrj et autres conneries.
Moi, c'est la TSF ...
 (?)
Euh, non ... France Inter, Europe1, France Musique, France Info, FIP, et Nova (mais ça a baissé depuis qu'il n'y a plus la grosse boule!"


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> De la bonne zique, y'en a toujours, OK.
> ...



C'est vrai qu'actuellement tout ce qui provient des chaines ou radios commerciales est commercial comme le nom l'indique.... et formaté pour un grand public !!! 

Mais il y a tellement d'autres moyens d'accéder à la musique, c vrai qu'il faut chercher et se casser un peu le ©, mais au final ça en vaut la peine.....

Est-ce que quelqu'un se sert des flux audios dans itunes, personellement ma radio audio ne fonctionne plus depuis des mois et je n'ai pas le cable à la télé....

Mais il y a de ces perles dans les radios online, perso ma préférée pour l'instant: jazzmusique (netmusique.com) que de la musique que j'adore et pas une once de pub, tout mon bonheur.....


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'espère pour toi que tu n'es pas friande de ce genre d'inepties, parce que sinon, c'est de ta faute !
> 
> 
> ...



MOUAHAHHAAAHAHAHA J'adooooore pil poil là bien placé


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> MOUAHAHHAAAHAHAHA J'adooooore pil poil là bien placé
> 
> ...



N'en rajoute pas toi,
j'ai dit NOOONNN


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> par contre ,si balavoine avait vécu dans une région à la végétation luxuriante,et s'il s'était mis à chanter ,plus aucune plante n'aurait survécu a des kms à la ronde...
> *



Tu viens peut etre de découvrir sans le savoir la cause de la progression du desert en Afrique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oui je sais c'est pas bien de rire de ca (pas de Balavoine, de la progression du desert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais comme l'a dit justement Desproges: "on peu rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde". Ici je sais qu'on est entre gens de bonne compagnie


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà le problème.
> Ce n'est pas le propre de la musique, mais de toutes les émissions.
> ...



" Throw away your television  
 Time to make this clean decision  
 Master waits for it's collision now  
 It's a repeat of a story told  
 It's a repeat and it's getting old "

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sans rire ,Balavoine serait réelement vivant ...
> il aurait survecu a son accident d'hélicoptere et aurait été recueilli par des bédoins... *



Un peu comme Mooglie?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Remarque, il parait qu'Elvis aussi est vivant et qu'il habite en Moravie du nord


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2003)

Ils mangent pas du sables, ces gens là ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu viens peut etre de découvrir sans le savoir la cause de la progression du desert en Afrique
> 
> ...



... et où le Desprosgisme est apprécié!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Ils mangent pas du sables, ces gens là ?  *



Si mais ça ballonne!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si mais ça ballonne!
> 
> ...



Domestos forever


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non c'est Collona ...par contre ,et sans rire ,Balavoine serait réelement vivant ...
> il aurait survecu a son accident d'hélicoptere et aurait été recueilli par des bédoins...
> ...



Cher ou chère Syd
C'est bien facile de critiquer mais c'est comme pour tout !
J'ai un bon souvenir en 1978 d'avoir aimé "Le chanteur" alors qu'à l'époque j'écoutais Ange, Yes, Toyah etc...
Je n'écoute plus Balavoine depuis belle lurette mais je ne crache pas sur mon passé (enfin pas tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Aujourd'hui j'aime beaucoup de choses en musique (et aussi le voix de Jaunie mais à l'idée seulement !)

_Les amours perdues
Ne se retrouvent plus
Et les amants délaissés
Peuvent toujours chercher_
Ca c'est beau et chanté par Jennifer Charles ça me fait fondre 


Merci encore Lupus


----------



## nemo44 (9 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les amours perdues
> Ne se retrouvent plus
> ...



Les amours perdus, original de Serge GAINSBOURG en 1961. 

Personnellement je préfère écouter l'intégral de Daniel BALAVOINE (éh oui, ne cherchez plus, c'est moi qui l'ai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) plutôt que d'écouter les daubes radiophoniques et téléphoniques contemporaine (même Zégut est obligé de demander notre avis sur tel ou tel chanson via SMS, c'est la fin de tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nemo44 (9 Juillet 2003)

Radiophoniques, téléphoniques et télévisuelles (petit lapsus révélateur du marchandising audiovisuel actuel)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai qu'actuellement tout ce qui provient des chaines ou radios commerciales est commercial comme le nom l'indique.... et formaté pour un grand public !!!
> 
> ...



si tu aimes bien le jazz,prends donc France musiques,cette semaine a 17h tous les jours il y a une emission de Franck Médioni sur la batterie actuelle dans tous ses étatsn a pu y entendre Daniel Humair,Elvin Jones,Andrew Cyrille,Max Roach entre autres...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les amours perdus, original de Serge GAINSBOURG en 1961.
> 
> ...



nemo ,ne me dit pas que tu as des BW pour écouter Balavoine!

syd


----------



## Yip (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> nemo ,ne me dit pas que tu as des BW pour écouter Balavoine!
> 
> syd   *




Et pourquoi pas ?

L'intérêt de ces enceintes c'est d'être transparentes, de se faire oublier, de faire croire que l'interprète est à côté de toi... si il aime Balavoine (que j'aime aussi écouter  de temps en temps), c'est l'idéal.

Les Nautilus ne sont pas réservées à l'écoute de Satie, Stockhausen ou Boulez (qui me font royalement ch**r), ce sont des enceintes pour  *tout* écouter, pour écouter de la musique.

Je suis d'ailleurs persuadé que Balavoine avec, ça doit rendre super bien, ce serait probablement une découverte pour beaucoup, avec la voix qu'il avait (et la technique).


----------



## nemo44 (9 Juillet 2003)

Je n'ai pas des BW POUR écouter Balavoine ; j'ai des BW ET j'écoute Balavoine


----------



## nemo44 (9 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intérêt de ces enceintes c'est d'être transparentes, de se faire oublier, de faire croire que l'interprète est à côté de toi... si il aime Balavoine (que j'aime aussi écouter  de temps en temps), c'est l'idéal.
> 
> Les Nautilus ne sont pas réservées à l'écoute de Satie, Stockhausen ou Boulez (qui me font royalement ch**r), ce sont des enceintes pour  tout écouter, pour écouter de la musique.
> ...



Merci de ton soutien Yip ; ceci dit je ne possède pas de Nautilus mais des CDM 1.

Par ailleurs, SYD, tu écoutes du jazz que personnellement je n'écoutes pas (ça m'emmerde) ; je suis plutôt porté Musique Classique avec le violoncelle pour instrument de prédilection (que je ne joue pas).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

qui lu cru !  mi j'aimais bine à une certaine époque !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par ailleurs, SYD, tu écoutes du jazz que personnellement je n'écoutes pas (ça m'emmerde) ; je suis plutôt porté Musique Classique avec le violoncelle pour instrument de prédilection (que je ne joue pas).
> *



tu ne connais peut etre as bien le jazz.
pour le violoncelle ,je te conseille les suites pour violoncelle seul de Bach par Pablo Casals...
Sinon,écoutes Vincent Courtois,c'est un violoncelliste de Jazz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syd


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu ne connais peut etre as bien le jazz.
> pour le violoncelle ,je te conseille les suites pour violoncelle seul de Bach par Pablo Casals...
> ...



Excellent, Courtois et en plus il joue en général avec des gens qui sont pas mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux suites de Bach, ... J'ai jamais vu Casals, mais je me souviens très bien d'un concert qui m'avait marqué au festival de prades : Pierre Fournier jouant bach et Kodaly. C'est le concert de musique classique qui m'a marqué le plus (faut dire que je n'en vois qu'épisodiquement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2003)

Macinside est à MacG ce que Balavoine est acouphens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens au fait c'est pas toi mackie qui voulais troncher Alizee pour qu'elle te glousse plus près encore dans les oreilles ?


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> N'en rajoute pas toi,
> j'ai dit NOOONNN
> ...




_ *Guili guili gilllli guilliiiii* _


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est pas toi mackie qui voulais troncher Alizee ?
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle poésie !


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Guili guili gilllli guilliiiii
> ...


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelle poésie !
> 
> ...



Si mais ça ballonne!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent, Courtois et en plus il joue en général avec des gens qui sont pas mal non plus
> 
> ...



ben casals est mort je crois,son enregistrement des suites date de 1938 ou dans ces eaux la...
sinon ,il me semble que dave holland(contrebassiste de jazz) a aussi enregistré les suites de bach au violoncelle...


syd


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Et bien moi, Ballavoine je l'aimais bien, ses chansons, sa présence sa gentillesse, et j'en apprécie aussi d'autres, mais chuuuuuuuuuut je veux pas que Sydney brise tout me tombe sur le râble


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ce sont des enceintes pour  tout écouter, pour écouter de la musique.
> ...


Balavoine?

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par ailleurs, SYD, tu écoutes du jazz que personnellement je n'écoutes pas (ça m'emmerde) ; je suis plutôt porté Musique Classique avec le violoncelle pour instrument de prédilection (que je ne joue pas).
> *



 voici John Coltrane le 27 Avril 1964 :ce son de saxophone Ténor vaut bien un Violoncelle...
Mac Coy Tyner au piano,Jimmy Garrisson à la contrebasse et ...Elvin Jones à la batterie...
titre du Morceau:the wise one,extrait du Disque Crescent (l'un des meilleurs de Coltrane)

The Wise One 

je te posterai le 1er mvt de la premiere sutie de bach par casals...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

bon voila le début de la suite :

suite


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * bon voila le début de la suite :
> 
> suite *



T'aurais pas la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 non, je rigole


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben casals est mort je crois,son enregistrement des suites date de 1938 ou dans ces eaux la...
> sinon ,il me semble que dave holland(contrebassiste de jazz) a aussi enregistré les suites de bach au violoncelle...
> ...



Casals est mort, mais bien après 1938 : il s'est exilé à Prades à cause de franco avant de partir vers Porto-rico où il est mort à 97 ans.
C'est lui qui a créé le festival de prades au début des années 50 et les oeuvres de bach, entre autres les suites, y ont souvent été jouées.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Casals est mort, mais bien après 1938 : il s'est exilé à Prades à cause de franco avant de partir vers Porto-rico où il est mort à 97 ans.
> C'est lui qui a créé le festival de prades au début des années 50 et les oeuvres de bach, entre autres les suites, y ont souvent été jouées.   *



merci pour l'info...
je me doutait bien qu'il n'etait pas mort dans les années 30 ,mais son enregistrement légendaire des suites à été fait entre 1936 et 1939 à Paris et à Londres...

je vois qu'ici ,il y a  des connaisseurs et amateurs de bonne musique pour qui la musique ne se résume pas à la variété...cela fait plaisir!
il faudrait ouvrir un post(cela à deja été fait sur le jazz)...
ou on parlerait de classique ,jazz musique contemporaine et autres styles de musique vivante...

syd


----------



## nemo44 (10 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci pour l'info...
> 
> ...



D'accord avec ce que tu dis ici SYD, il faudrait ouvrir un post dédié à la musique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as également raison : si je n'écoute pas de Jazz, c'est paussi parce que je ne connais pas. Bien sûr des amis m'ont expliqué que le Jazz est varié. Moi ce que j'ai pu 'entendre', c'est les morceaux de 10 à 15 min où les jazzmen sont dans leur trip et s'éclatent... mais pas moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est des suites de Bach pour violoncelle, ne t'embête pas : je possède (ou ai entendu) les versions de Pablo Casals, de Pierre Fournier, de Rostropovitch, de Paul Tortelier, de Janos Starker... plus celles que j'ai pu entendre en direct en concert.


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * je vois qu'ici ,il y a  des connaisseurs et amateurs de bonne musique pour qui la musique ne se résume pas à la variété...cela fait plaisir!  *



Je dirais que pour les mélomanes, la musique, effectivement ne s'arrête pas "QU'À" la variété.
Il me semble, mais ce n'est pas péjoratif, que les amateurs de Jazz sont des gens exigeants qui ne supportent rien d'autre que la perfection. Un mélomane aime toutes les musiques, pas uniquement un style.
Pour en revenir à Balavoine, certe il n'a pas révolutionné la chanson, mais il avait une grande capacité vocale (SOS d'un terrien en détresse) que peut de chanteur peuvent se vanter d'avoir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'accord avec ce que tu dis ici SYD, il faudrait ouvrir un post dédié à la musique...
> 
> ...



j'ai ouvert un post ou il faut identifier qui joue...
bon c'est sur le jazz ,mais si quelqu'un peut aussi en ouvrir un autre sur d'autres musiques...

c'est là 

syd


----------



## nemo44 (10 Juillet 2003)

Pas pratique quand on n'a pas l'ADSL ou le Câble...

PS : sympa ton morceau pour moi !


----------

